# Thanks



## ScEtCh (Jun 18, 2004)

I would just like to say thanks to all the people who have helped the needy. I read some Threads with people who needed websites for some great prices. I am shopping around for my 240, and I want to say thanks to all the people who helped. Ive looked up sooo many websites thanks to all of yous people. 
Thanks

ScEtCh


----------

